# Man dies after sex with horse..



## B (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't think this was posted before. xD


> Man dies after sex with horse
> 19/07/2005 07:54  - (SA)
> San Francisco - A man died of internal injuries from sex with a stallion at a ranch used by a bestiality ring, police in the northwestern United States state of Washington said on Monday.
> 
> ...



Link removed


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 20, 2006)

Jesus Christ...this is almost as bad as that old guy fucking a dead dog on the side of the road...EUGH!


----------



## s0id3 (Nov 20, 2006)

wtf is wrong w/ ppl these days............


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 20, 2006)

LOL he fails.


----------



## deadfishy00 (Nov 20, 2006)

well.... that must of sucked.... like a lot


----------



## anti-narutard (Nov 20, 2006)

pics or it never happened.


----------



## B (Nov 20, 2006)

anti-narutard said:


> pics or it never happened.


There is pics. You want me to PM them to you?


----------



## s0id3 (Nov 20, 2006)

^ i would not want to see that....


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 20, 2006)

anti-narutard wants pictures?! :spwank


----------



## Bass (Nov 20, 2006)

History repeats itself.


----------



## Amaretti (Nov 20, 2006)

Am I the only person who wonders how he got a horse to so that?

But seriously... why... just why...?


----------



## B (Nov 20, 2006)

Guess he doesn't want them. :]


----------



## ez (Nov 20, 2006)

aghaha i cant believe what i just read 

how the hell did he get the horse to do that? oh man this is the most hilarious death i've ever read


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 20, 2006)

deadfishy00 said:


> well.... that must of sucked.... like a lot



It's HAVE and not OF.

"That must have sucked"


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 20, 2006)

LOL @ Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki - cut em some slack xD



Amaretti said:


> Am I the only person who wonders how he got a horse to so that?
> 
> But seriously... why... just why...?


he was desperate D:


----------



## anti-narutard (Nov 20, 2006)

B said:


> Guess he doesn't want them. :]


i was thinking... but i take your word for it.


----------



## Yaminake (Nov 20, 2006)

I feel sorry for the poor horse .__.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok and I thought it could get no worse than sex with a hedgehog. Wtf are these people gonna try to fuck next? an Elephant?


----------



## B (Nov 20, 2006)

Yagura said:


> Ok and I thought it could get no worse than sex with a hedgehog. Wtf are these people gonna try to fuck next? an Elephant?



I think goatse.cx could take up those standards.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 20, 2006)

This for him must have really sucked XD..Funny but disturbing at the same time.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 20, 2006)

neigh means neigh?


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 20, 2006)

Old, creepy news.


----------



## gaaras_lover (Nov 20, 2006)

Whoa...:amazed


----------



## Mojim (Nov 20, 2006)

Not this shit again!!!


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 20, 2006)

I guess thats mean one more pornsite somewhere is shut down?

I would never fuck horses. When you enter the "backway" on a horse what stops the horse from suddenly shitting all over you? I've heard of dirty sex, but geez. A Kick could be VERY dangerous for me in that position, anyway.


----------



## testxxxx (Nov 20, 2006)

Lmao... I guess men would have sex with anything nowadays.


----------



## Bass (Nov 20, 2006)

Ummmm......b&?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 20, 2006)

Sons of bitches, Godzilla's going to soon at this rate.


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 20, 2006)

Yagura said:


> Ok and I thought it could get no worse than sex with a hedgehog. Wtf are these people gonna try to fuck next? an Elephant?



That's gonna need alota lub...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Nov 20, 2006)

this is old news but still gross


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 20, 2006)

> a viewing task detectives have found unpleasant



Understatement ....


----------



## Dango (Nov 20, 2006)

I lol'd.


----------



## Jannoy (Nov 21, 2006)

This isn't the first I've heard of something like this. Hell, there's something else on the forums right now, about a guy that needed surgery after having sex with a hedgehog. A tiny little hedgehog! Why are people so retarded?


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 21, 2006)

Ah yes, "Mr. Hands" I believe was the name dubbed to him over on 4chan back when this happened. Not 100% sure if this was the case, though I have a feeling it was. Just goes to show, _do not let a damned horse fuck you up your ass._ Unless you want to die because of internal bleeding and damage to your organs.


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Nov 21, 2006)

>.> and people often wonder why I always say "Fuck, this shit wouldn't happen if we voted M.Bsion for president."


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 21, 2006)

ROFLMAO, people never fail to amaze, disturb or just downright traumatize others, including themselves.


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 21, 2006)

Ichiban-nin said:


> ROFLMAO, people never fail to amaze, disturb or just downright traumatize others, including themselves.



Im with you all the way


----------



## Mizura (Nov 21, 2006)

...

......

It's natural selection, I guess.  

Survival of the fittest/not-so-dumbest/etc.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 21, 2006)

That one had to win the Darwin awards


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 21, 2006)

Wut is with the animal fucking threads lately?


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 21, 2006)

Because we have a strange obsession with anything strange, wrong, sad or gruesome. A combination of those will obviously result in more attention and interest.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 21, 2006)

oh that's naaasty!


----------



## Sakura (Nov 21, 2006)

These people are attention whores. So when they do something worth putting in the news, we gather up and see.

Moment of peace for the retard.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 21, 2006)

Negts1HJ said:


> Wut is with the animal fucking threads lately?


New trend to humans this days


----------



## KyuubiUnleashed (Nov 21, 2006)

lol.. Do you guys honestly think this is a new thing? Bestiality has been around a long time. Now we know about it so we can stop it from if we choose to.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 21, 2006)

not really sure how this is the latest news...what with the story being july 05 and all :/


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 21, 2006)

moridin said:


> not really sure how this is the latest news...what with the story being july 05 and all :/



Well...beastiality is apparently catching steam, or so says Teen Magazine. It's the "in" thing, you know. XD


----------



## gabha (Nov 21, 2006)

Ugh, I still can't take the image off my mind.


----------



## ExAzrael (Nov 21, 2006)

Yaminake said:


> I feel sorry for the poor horse .__.



Don't worry, the horse got his revenge.

"You wanna have sex with me, EH?? I'll f*ckin' GORE YOUR ASS!"


----------



## BigBelly? (Nov 21, 2006)

lol, so the detectives had to watch all the tapes?


----------



## Mojim (Nov 21, 2006)

gabha said:


> Ugh, I still can't take the image off my mind.


Same here


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 21, 2006)

anti-narutard said:


> pics or it never happened.



Yeah...ew xD
I'm sure there are, but -shudders- gyuh D=


----------



## Seany (Nov 21, 2006)

ROFL what the hell is wrong with some people.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Nov 21, 2006)

haha, wtf? that poor horse, knowing horses it prob killed him haha, horses are smart  hehe maybe thats why i like 'em so much


----------



## Kayo (Nov 21, 2006)

Daaaaamn

Not enough cash to pickup a hooker? :S


----------



## Heldensheld (Nov 21, 2006)

Jin-E said:


> I guess thats mean one more pornsite somewhere is shut down?
> 
> I would never fuck horses. When you enter the "backway" on a horse what stops the horse from suddenly shitting all over you? I've heard of dirty sex, but geez. A Kick could be VERY dangerous for me in that position, anyway.




Wrong...the horses fuck you.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 21, 2006)

^

....

Now i understand how he got the internal injuries...


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynxe said:


> These people are attention whores. So when they do something worth putting in the news, we gather up and see.
> 
> Moment of peace for the retard.



hehe yeah they are, hehe i think its funny tho! i mean come on! I bet that horse kicked that guys sorry ass to the moon, especially if it was a draft mix -shudders- if it was an arab i bet it did! lmao!!  -raises post count-


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

lol this is old shit

while I was reading this I got some link from a friend which was this fucking beastiality where that guy posted ~_~ and a pic of him wtf that guy had like piercings all over his dick.

and then I saw it

the friend send me


the VIDEO

yes I saw the fucking thing


my ass cringed in pain


----------



## Squire of Fate (Nov 21, 2006)

Zoophilia FTW. The horse must have been mad.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

Well no ass of any human is fit to get like 20+ inch of cock shoved in there


----------



## B (Nov 21, 2006)

I know this was old, but.. xD It wasn't posted here so I wanted to traumatize the ones who never read about it.


----------



## Art of Run (Nov 21, 2006)

lol wtf            ?


----------



## Psycho (Nov 21, 2006)

humanity is fucked


----------



## Kameil (Nov 21, 2006)

Extreme Rectal action how fascinating.....-______________-


----------



## Beo (Nov 21, 2006)

BigBelly? said:


> lol, so the detectives had to watch all the tapes?



  Seriously   

Shit! I'm a gay furry, I'm not into animals, but who the hell would let a horse fuck them?
The sheer mechanics of it are mind boggling.


----------



## Century (Nov 21, 2006)

Hmmm interesting yet disgusting, I feel sorry for the horse


----------



## Wondermilk (Nov 21, 2006)

lmao why does everyone say "I feel sorry for the horse' When the horse is the one that killed the disgusting guy? 

Vegitto-kun pretty much said the whole thread... o_o


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

oreokids said:


> lmao why does everyone say "I feel sorry for the horse' When the horse is the one that killed the disgusting guy?
> 
> Vegitto-kun pretty much said the whole thread... o_o



The horse had fun


----------



## dragonfire (Nov 21, 2006)

Thats gruesome, but the ends justify the means. It works well with the theory of natural selection. Those who don't fuck animals are left to continue the human race while those who got fucked by a horse, frankly, aren't.

objectivity ftw.


----------



## batanga (Nov 21, 2006)

Haha, men...


----------



## Chojuto (Nov 21, 2006)

Ew :shrooms


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Nov 21, 2006)

Wink wink, nudge nudge. Know what I mean? Know what I mean? Say no more. Say no more.


----------



## Sky is Over (Nov 21, 2006)

too me, this is just more evidence that we're turning into a pagan society


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 21, 2006)

domaton said:


> too me, this is just more evidence that we're turning into a pagan society



Welcome to the side of the world you never wanted to know about. Bestiality exists for ages and never really increased or decreased. You only hear about the ones stupid enough to get caught/killed.

Oh, I realize I still didn't reply in this thread on topic :

The horse must have been pissed to feel a cock in his ass and took revenge. I also remember a joke about a guy that lost his eyeballs because of being fucked by a donkey...


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 21, 2006)

Yagura said:


> Ok and I thought it could get no worse than sex with a hedgehog. Wtf are these people gonna try to fuck next? an Elephant?



...People like this need to become sexually attracted to Tiger sharks.


----------



## EXhack (Nov 21, 2006)

I shall rename him Ixion, the one of the 3 great sinners and father of the centaur race.


----------



## Iria (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah. I applied to work with rescued/stranded dolphins one summer, and they warned all of the volunteers to beware that the animals will try to molest you if you give them a chance.

I guess some animals are just dirty...

"It doesn't mean they like you, so don't be flattered. They are just trying to assert dominance." 
~volunteer coordinator guy

As if I was going to be flattered?


----------



## CloudHeart7 (Nov 21, 2006)

>> omg, that scares me....I'm not sure if i'll be able to sleep tonight >< anyway....WTF IS WRONG WITH MEN THESE DAYS!! CANT THEY JUST GO TO A POPULATED CITY A PAY 20 DOLLARS TO GET BANGED?


----------



## Invader Pichu (Nov 21, 2006)

BigBelly? said:


> lol, so the detectives had to watch all the tapes?



I'm sure they watched, cock in hand.


----------



## CarolinaB (Nov 21, 2006)

That had to be a horribly painfull death! That man and the ones that offerd sex with a horse are a bunch of moron! Horses are very very agressive during sex, dude got what he was asking for. *shudders*


----------



## South Carmain Qr. (Nov 21, 2006)

haha horses are funny


----------



## CurvingEdge (Nov 22, 2006)

ewww  ewwww


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 22, 2006)

WTF is this sh*t.  People do anything these days.


----------



## DragonBlade (Nov 22, 2006)

OKAY U KNOW WUT?!?!!?!?!?? THATS JUST FUCKIN DISTURBING!!!!!! BESTIALITY IS JUST FUCKIN WRONG!!!!!


----------



## Kaizuka (Nov 23, 2006)

s0id3 said:


> wtf is wrong w/ ppl these days............


Too much Free time XD if u kno what i mean


----------



## Kevinthewiseone (Nov 23, 2006)

wtf are people just getting stupider buy the day


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Nov 23, 2006)

This shit makes me sick, he deserved to die.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 23, 2006)

People and their urges...although this goes over the edge.


----------



## rizahatake (Nov 23, 2006)

There's the lesson.


----------



## Killer Goats (Nov 23, 2006)

If this is Mr.Hands, I've already heard of this story if not then I'm not surprised.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 23, 2006)

Yaminake said:


> I feel sorry for the poor horse .__.



Yeah, I'm sure it's really traumatized by it accidentally killing a guy. Still, such stupidity deserves a harsh beating at the *very least*...


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 23, 2006)

Holy crap...thats really messed up. 
And I quote someone from the bathhouse [and I normally wouldnt say it]
Those mother fkers need jesus


----------



## Kaizuka (Nov 23, 2006)

i bet the only thing in that guys head is a bunch of lil green men who writen on his skull Mah House is a SexFreak and i Love it! XD


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 23, 2006)

That's why you don't forget the lube.


----------



## hao_asakura (Nov 23, 2006)

i know im not supposed to laugh it but i cant hold it...feel sorry for the guy (and the horse)


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 23, 2006)

ROFL Cyborg Superman wins !!


----------



## Jams (Nov 23, 2006)

The moral of this story is; dont take it up the arse by a horse. You can't say he didn't have it coming.


----------



## sel (Nov 23, 2006)

remins me of this sudanese man who was forced to marry a goat after being 'caught in the act'


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDD Serves him right I guess for doing that to the horse


----------



## sel (Nov 23, 2006)

doing it to the horse? lol the horse did it to him xDD

still doesnt change the retardness of it


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Nov 23, 2006)

:amazed I find that very,very,should i say Interesting........lol,thats pritty sad that things like that happen these days....


----------



## Instant Karma (Nov 23, 2006)

what a way to go!....and how very embarrasing. he's lucky he's dead to not turn three shades of tomato red.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 23, 2006)

I just don't understand the logistics of this.  I can only imagine that he'd restrain the horse, "excite" the horse, then back up into it.  Maybe the horse got angry/too into it and decided to tear him a new one. I wonder if these animals were specially trained for this line of work.  Anyway, ew.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Nov 23, 2006)

Yagura said:


> Ok and I thought it could get no worse than sex with a hedgehog. Wtf are these people gonna try to fuck next? an Elephant?



lol, i think they have:S
also, i find it hard to believe it's true, because i heard of another case that turned out not to be true, but since it's on that website, it must  be


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> I just don't understand the logistics of this.  I can only imagine that he'd restrain the horse, "excite" the horse, then back up into it.  Maybe the horse got angry/too into it and decided to tear him a new one. I wonder if these animals were specially trained for this line of work.  Anyway, ew.



They don't really restrain it, from what I have seen in the vid that a friend send me (which apparently was this) the guysis just standing bents over horse jumps up frontlegs on fence then it just


pounds

but then it went horribly wrong

after the guy went "(horses name) don't be so rough"

you just see it slam 20+ inches of cock all the way up the guys ass  


I then felt my ass cry out in pain


----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 23, 2006)

He mustve been desperate.


----------



## 2D (Nov 23, 2006)

I lol'd....


----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 23, 2006)

I lol'd with soda in my mouth


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow just wow.....just wow!


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> They don't really restrain it, from what I have seen in the vid that a friend send me (which apparently was this) the guysis just standing bents over horse jumps up frontlegs on fence then it just
> 
> 
> pounds
> ...



I am speechless.


----------



## gaspi (Nov 24, 2006)

rrrrr that's really hot.. :---O <3
i mean, *NOOOO*. errrr. sick. sick. sick. poor horse, though i hate horses.
how could something like that even happen?


----------



## Sora(kingdom Hearts) (Nov 24, 2006)

mabye the guy diden't have a girlfriend....poor guy...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

Kitsune said:


> I am speechless.



not to mention the horse came in his ass and then it flooded out :amazed


----------



## Sora(kingdom Hearts) (Nov 24, 2006)

ouch...it must have hurt getting a horse's "thingy" up you're butt


----------



## Gunners (Nov 24, 2006)

> mabye the guy diden't have a girlfriend....poor guy...


You know there are prostitutes. I wouldn't go down that area but it beats ramping with a horse.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

gunners said:


> You know there are prostitutes. I wouldn't go down that area but it beats ramping with a horse.



he was gay

and he only liked animals

and he fucking had like 8 piercins in his dick and scrotum


----------



## 2D (Nov 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> not to mention the horse came in his ass and then it flooded out :amazed


............ewwwww

Just after i had my dinner


----------



## Sora(kingdom Hearts) (Nov 24, 2006)

holy hell! 8 pirceings??


----------



## olaf (Nov 24, 2006)

ewwww

and I thought about eating sth before I read this. thank god I didn't


----------



## Gunners (Nov 24, 2006)

> he was gay
> 
> and he only liked animals
> 
> and he fucking had like 8 piercins in his dick and scrotum


To be honest I don't really care that he is dead, sodimite. Man on animal just makes me sick to be honest.

I don't wish death upon those that go that path but I don't care when death knocks on their door.


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 24, 2006)

People like that should just never be born


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> not to mention the horse came in his ass and then it flooded out :amazed



The pressure must've been like a firehose


----------



## Epizeuxis (Nov 24, 2006)

...He died from "Perforation of the colon," right?

Man, his obituary must have been unique...


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Nov 24, 2006)

Sora(kingdom Hearts) said:


> ouch...it must have hurt getting a horse's "thingy" up you're butt


This story was sickening, and after i heard what sora said I think I might be scarred for life...again


----------



## Scarface 950 (Nov 24, 2006)

Only you would find such a article B. Lol what friggen sick guy


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Nov 24, 2006)

..Ok , just what the hell was this man thinking at the time!? Geez people are going insane these days. I feel more sorry for the horse than the man, i mean, did he not think of the consequences?


----------



## M0radkhan (Nov 26, 2006)

How disgusting! Ew. Seriosuly, if he's that desperate to get sex.. why doesn't he just find himself a prostitute, instead of a horse? Poor horse.


----------



## Kon (Nov 26, 2006)

I want to throw up now..


----------



## Zemmix (Nov 26, 2006)

Sodomized by a Stallion..

Rawffles.

Point being, phail't


----------



## B (Nov 26, 2006)

YOU GUYS ARE STILL TALKING ABOUT THIS SHIT?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

M0radkhan said:


> How disgusting! Ew. Seriosuly, if he's that desperate to get sex.. why doesn't he just find himself a prostitute, instead of a horse? Poor horse.



He basicly made money from selling the tapes and this isn't the first time he did that so far I heard he is very "experienced" with male animals


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 26, 2006)

That's what you fucking get kids.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Nov 26, 2006)

Bravo, that man sure knows how to make an ass of himself.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 26, 2006)

damn, this is disgusting. thank god he is dead, the poor animals 

other than that this is really sick...


----------



## Zemmix (Nov 26, 2006)

CHARAZNABLE FROM YGOD? o.o;

Word.

Yeah, agreed with the d00d who said death to beastalitist.

Seconded'...This apllies for those with piercings on there balls >_>


----------



## plox (Nov 26, 2006)

LOL XD
i heard about that sumwhere
 that guy must have been so lonely to screw an animal


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 26, 2006)

.......god wtf is wrong wit ppl.........that horse fucker


----------



## Pinky~chan ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

How on earth could anybody have the mind to f*ck a horse! Get a girl for goodness sake.One word ew!


----------



## Lovewitches (Nov 27, 2006)

At least that guy got to pay for his unnecessary deeds


----------



## Pinky~chan ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes, he paid dearly.


----------



## Clue (Nov 29, 2006)

That is hilarious and disgusting.


----------



## Khan (Nov 29, 2006)

At least he died while having pleasure...?


----------



## Hyuuga (Nov 29, 2006)

hilarious yet disturbing.


----------



## molten (Nov 30, 2006)

Holy Shit. Why the hell does that guy want to do that anyway. IF he didn't die his dick would have broke. Wtf. Digusting o.o


----------



## Taraqs (Nov 30, 2006)

You made me throw up my lunch ty now I have to clean it up.


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Nov 30, 2006)

Why oh WHY!!! I wanna puke...


----------



## Taffer (Nov 30, 2006)

The words 'what the fuck' come to mind.


----------



## souldevil (Nov 30, 2006)

"The man suffered fatal trauma while being sodomised by a stallion at a stud farm"

The stud farm was a real stud farm.  

So some alternative lifestyles DO make you a jackass, especially if you're fucking one. 

Not everything is relative to everyone. What do they say afterwards?

"Was it good for you?" - the horse can't reply to that. geez.


----------



## Hana (Nov 30, 2006)

OMFG! EEEEWWWW! What the hell?!? If you can't get a girl..just hire a prostitute dang. If you don't want a woman...there are gays! There are plenty where I'm from! You don't have to go bang a horse!!


----------



## FrostXian (Nov 30, 2006)

Pinky~chan ♥ said:


> How on earth could anybody have the mind to f*ck a horse! Get a girl for goodness sake.One word ew!



Actually, the horse fucked the man.
More ew! 


LostShinobi said:


> OMFG! EEEEWWWW! What the hell?!? If you can't get a girl..just hire a prostitute dang. You don't have to go bang a horse!!



Again, the horse fucked the man.


----------



## Taraqs (Nov 30, 2006)

Actually its ROTFLOLMAOWTF


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Nov 30, 2006)

I wonder what was going through his head... I almost said butt... I'm gonna puke... Again!!!


----------



## Taraqs (Nov 30, 2006)

I say he couldn't get any with a girl so he had to do a horse.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 30, 2006)

...What on earth is it with the NF cafe and beastiality threads?  Last week it was the dude screwing the chicken.  Now this...


----------



## Hana (Nov 30, 2006)

Taraqs said:


> I say he couldn't get any with a girl so he had to do a horse.



Prostitutes will take anybody! HECK they took Gary Coleman!


----------



## Taraqs (Nov 30, 2006)

LostShinobi said:


> Prostitutes will take anybody! HECK they took Gary Coleman!



But prostitutes don't do horse f@#$#@#$@#**#@*$#@*s


----------



## HAL 9000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Takes glasses off and beats head against keyboard until memory is purgred*
What was I talking about?


----------



## darklinnah (Nov 30, 2006)

He badly needed a psychiatrist but it was too late.


----------



## Taraqs (Nov 30, 2006)

The guy was singing this song. Nintendo newsletter


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 1, 2006)

wow, is this thread still going?


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Dec 1, 2006)

Why a horse, I might ask?


----------



## darkviper (Dec 2, 2006)

wow... just wow wtf is wrong with people these days..


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 2, 2006)

That guy got fucked.


Hah.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Dec 2, 2006)

O.o who revived this thread?


----------



## Swimfan908 (Dec 2, 2006)

> Because sex with animals is not barred by law in Washington state, no arrests have been made, according to police who nonetheless continued to investigate on Monday to determine whether any illegal activity had taken place at the ranch.



Thats actually what I find most disturbing


----------



## Taraqs (Dec 2, 2006)

smack that and you get killed


----------



## Taraqs (Dec 2, 2006)

smack that and you get killed


----------



## blueradio (Dec 5, 2006)

wow i heard about this.
i thought it was a rumor that's insane.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 5, 2006)

RKO said:


> Thats actually what I find most disturbing


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 5, 2006)

gettin fucked in the ass by a horse....  thats one hell of a way to die....


----------



## Kimi Sama (Dec 5, 2006)

Dying while having sex with a horse is like failing at failing.


----------



## Guy-Fawkes (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh god. Nasty, but sorry, I lol'd.

I mean, death by sodomy?

"Take it, bitch." The quote was found to be said by the horse right before it killed him.

Lol, that would be hilarious.


----------



## Timur Lane (Dec 5, 2006)

Wait was it the man who had sex with the horse or the horse fucking the guy???

This is disgusting


----------



## Goblincar (Dec 5, 2006)

people are crazy in our times....i mean how can u fuck a animal jezus u must hawe bad life aka. no love


----------



## Dastek (Dec 5, 2006)

Now you have to wonder.....

What is the guy thinking as a spirit?  Is he thinking...."damn what was I thinking god I'm stupid >.<"

Or is he thinking "Yee Haw there isn't a better way to die and if I came back I'd to it again Git yer done >=D"

I have a feeling its the latter ^^;


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Dec 5, 2006)

^.^ I don't know about sex with animals... remember the sheep-banging King from history class???


----------



## Ino_Pig (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know if this is the same one but I saw a video of one I heard about months ago. It was disgusting. Loads of men used to go there etc. and film themselves getting it on with the horses.


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ino_Pig said:


> I don't know if this is the same one but I saw a video of one I heard about months ago. It was disgusting. Loads of men used to go there etc. and film themselves getting it on with the horses.


O.o WTF!!!!


----------



## Kimi Sama (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm pretty surprised at how many people assumed the guy fucked the horse and not vice versa.

It's not like you can get severe rectal damage if you're the giver.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Dec 5, 2006)

Shadowangel510 said:


> O.o WTF!!!!



Haha, seriously. When I have time I'll try and find it...


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Dec 5, 2006)

Right... No animals near my bum...


----------



## OMGicantbelieveit (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Men get Desperate.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 5, 2006)

^ In this case,he is in desperate condition -___-


----------



## DragonJ (Dec 5, 2006)

Good game.



> *Police were still reviewing the recordings* to determine the range of activities, according to the commander.



*giggle*


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Dec 5, 2006)

well thats.......... interesting, excuse me i'll go throw up now


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Dec 5, 2006)

This thread got mad comments.  Horses beware i guess.  Karma got that man hard...


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 5, 2006)

Nekko-Sama said:


> This thread got mad comments.  Horses beware i guess.  *Karma got that man hard*...



Think you'll find that was the horse.


----------



## yuffie97 (Dec 6, 2006)

marvelous, he died while he was doin he's own personal stuff.
which means he died doin he's own actions, that's poor.


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ewwww.

Poor horse, that's just sad. Ugh.


----------



## Sickfigure master (Dec 9, 2006)

i have a GIF of a small amounf of it dude that horse os like 2 feet long dix! i have it in one of my D drive folders, whoever wants to c it SAY YES


----------



## Itachi Neko (Dec 9, 2006)

Holy mother of Kyuubi,that is most likely one of the weirdest and sickest thing I have ever heard of in my entire life...I'm scarred totally...


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 9, 2006)

Lol...just lol....


----------



## Sickfigure master (Dec 9, 2006)

yes or no? WANNA C IT? CMON!!@!@ ITS COOL!


i also have a pic of this guy chopping his duick off... hmmnn a grandpa raping his you know what im gonna stop here be4 someone calls the FBI on me


----------



## Mojim (Dec 9, 2006)

^ Um no! 

You're sick T_T


----------



## Itachi Neko (Dec 9, 2006)

O.O Are you like obsessed with this stuff? My god I'm scarred for life...I don't wanna see a guy's balls its way too eww.Ugh,god!Now your gonna bring nightmares in my sleep.


----------



## Sickfigure master (Dec 9, 2006)

what do you mean? Neko? you dont really see his balls in that pic just the interior, yeah im a pretty fucked up individual, i cant help it in fact this is weird i am unable to feel pain in my left index finger from a bike crash when i was 7, in other words, i cant think of any kind of image not on this computer


oh cool i found my rubber donkey folder!

everyones got week stomachs, bcuz its not all that weird, oooo necrophilia its just a GIF and as someone once said in this thread be4

"pics or it didnt happen."

yes? I UPLOAD IT? IT SHOWS THE LAST MOMENTS OF IT WHERE THE HORSE FINISHES AND THE GUY LOOKS LIK EHES ALREDY DEAD! ITS PWNAGE!


----------



## Itachi Neko (Dec 9, 2006)

Eh,I don't want the details -_-'


----------



## Taraqs (Dec 9, 2006)

WHO revived this thread


----------



## -Bakkun- (Dec 9, 2006)

That's what happens when someone gets their hand on a Death Note.


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 9, 2006)

Fucking failures. Lol!


----------



## Hyuuga (Dec 9, 2006)

lol at this story


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Dec 11, 2006)

I still dont get it... WITH A HORSE!?!?!?!11


----------



## redfalcon (Mar 9, 2007)

euwessssesseses.........

Way too many people are messed up these days.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 9, 2007)

so he died getting plowed by an Horse.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 9, 2007)

I heard this on Mind of Mencia...


----------



## Dralavant (Mar 9, 2007)

Neji Kun said:


> Jesus Christ...this is almost as bad as that old guy fucking a dead dog on the side of the road...EUGH!



My GOD, are you serious? Damn, this world is coming to an end.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 9, 2007)

-Bakkun- said:


> That's what happens when someone gets their hand on a Death Note.



That would be the BEST way to kill my enemies... 

He would have REALLY had to piss someone off to get someone to kill him like that. Death by horse rape, priceless.


----------



## half-elven (Mar 9, 2007)

OMG!! the poor horse


----------



## Xiao Luk (Mar 9, 2007)

thats pretty disturbing and sick..


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 10, 2007)

christ, he was sodomized by a stallion...what a way to die...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 10, 2007)

argggggghhhhh!! metal image burned into my brain! 

wtf was that all about?!


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 10, 2007)

Ahh... the sodomising horse thread lives again.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

I saw the pictures before  Disturbing as hell

I laff because this thread got revived =/


----------



## Lilith (Mar 10, 2007)

YEAH xd  i just say 	bitumen   LOL 
what a creepy topic


----------



## vervex (Mar 10, 2007)

I mean... just think two seconds about the size of a horse penis... Do you really THINK you can survive with that inside your body ??!


----------



## kire (Mar 12, 2007)

^ thats what I thought, lol


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 12, 2007)

its stupid and disgusting


----------



## JokerZZZ (Mar 12, 2007)

What in the blue hell...

The world is rotting lol


----------



## Misa (Mar 12, 2007)

No comment


----------



## shizuru (Mar 12, 2007)

thats sick


----------



## TaraFitz (Mar 12, 2007)

THIS JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU,

BEASTIALITY KILLS.


----------



## mister_manji (Mar 12, 2007)

and he didnt think this was gonna happen why?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 13, 2007)

That is the sickest and most disturbing and embarassing way to kick the bucket. Was that person on crack or something?


----------



## soulxreaper (Mar 13, 2007)

my very words EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## darkwater297 (Mar 13, 2007)

That guy took 22 inches of seabiscuit up the ass.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 13, 2007)

lol that horse owned his ass.. literally..


----------



## B (Mar 13, 2007)

You guys are still posting in a thread I made months ago.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 13, 2007)

WTF?  

Allways remember! DO NOT HAVE SEX WITH ANIMALS; ESPECIALLY NOT WITH HORSES...


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 13, 2007)

I feel disgusted with the news


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 13, 2007)

Posting in legendary thread 4 months late


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 13, 2007)

His obituary reads:
*Sodomized to death by a "Stallion"*





His tombstone reads:
*A pleasantly effeminate man, who expressed his passion for "Studs" to the very end*


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 13, 2007)

This has been here for four months? This doesn't make the person who necromance'd this much smarter than the guy with a giant horse cock in his ass.


----------



## coriander (Mar 13, 2007)

disgusting


----------



## Denimjo (Mar 13, 2007)

B said:


> You guys are still posting in a thread I made months ago.



Then why don't you suggest that a mod lock it?


FrostXian said:


> This has been here for four months? This doesn't make the person who necromance'd this much smarter than the guy with a giant horse cock in his ass.


*eyeroll* Yes, posting in an old thread is *equally *as horrific as being sodomized to death by a horse.


----------



## kantami (Mar 13, 2007)

hahaha what an idiot


----------



## Catterix (Mar 13, 2007)

lolz he got kabab'd

Human/Horse Satay Sticks.


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank God There will Be No Kid at least  Centuar


----------



## Seany (Mar 13, 2007)

I feel like laughing at this again.


.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 13, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> His obituary reads:
> *Sodomized to death by a "Stallion"*
> His tombstone reads:
> *A pleasantly effeminate man, who expressed his passion for "Studs" to the very end*



lol Why would he be effeminate?

Does taming for horses kill your testosterone?

....


----------



## Detsu (Mar 13, 2007)

What the hell is this world coming too....


----------



## Catterix (Mar 13, 2007)

I just wanna know how the hell he accomplished them.

Forget the stupidity, the man's a fucking legend for just being able to get a horse to do him up the arse!


----------



## Detsu (Mar 13, 2007)

Guiness Book Of Records 07


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 13, 2007)

Catterix said:


> I just wanna know how the hell he accomplished them.
> 
> Forget the stupidity, the man's a fucking legend for just being able to get a horse to do him up the arse!



Simple, he bend over hore jumped and bam its whole dick suddenly shoved inside him

he actually went "ooooh 'name' don't be so rough"


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Mar 13, 2007)

Never fuck with a horse .....


----------



## ArtsaBang (Mar 13, 2007)

This is the most rediculously sad thing I have ever heard of. Ever


----------



## EXGod (Mar 14, 2007)

bestiality is always always ugly....


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 14, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> Thank God There will Be No Kid at least  Centuar



I concur. It would be disturbing to see a centaur walking around plus if the guy indeed became pregnant like Ah-nold in one of his movies, I'm sure he would be infamous in the Guiness Book of World Records.


----------



## shadowtyphoon23 (Mar 14, 2007)

You have no idea how funny and messed up i find this.


----------



## fennixfire (Mar 30, 2007)

anti-narutard said:


> pics or it never happened.


 
Yes! I also demand proof!  
But I am a bit apprehensive to find out if it WAS true.....that's just sick if it is...those poor animals.


----------



## Casyle (Mar 30, 2007)

*Sick*

 



Beastiality is just.... friggin' sick.  Serves the guy right.  He came to rape the horse, but the horse raped him!


----------



## X (Mar 30, 2007)

O-M-G.

Urm, do you guys know how long and big horse's penis can grow? It's kinda scary he got fuck in the ass. Very scary.


----------



## CurvingEdge (Mar 30, 2007)

..........barf


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 30, 2007)

I wished I hadn't seen the title of this post
Poor horse!


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 30, 2007)

This thread still makes me laugh really hard


----------



## X (Mar 30, 2007)

> This thread still makes me laugh really hard



Everyone's laughed hard at this thread. = =
I really can't believe a man doing a horse. But i have seen a woman doing one.


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 30, 2007)

THIS THREAD WILL NEVER DIE! 

I wonder if this man knew when he dropped his trousers that he would become stuff of legend in an anime debate forum...?


----------



## Zabuzalives (Mar 30, 2007)

Surely that alone makes up from dying of internal bleeding with a ruptured colon


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 30, 2007)

Zabuzalives said:


> Surely that alone makes up from dying of internal bleeding with a ruptured colon



I like to think so.

Dead-man-raped-by-horse? The Narutards salute you.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 30, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> THIS THREAD WILL NEVER DIE!
> 
> I wonder if this man knew when he dropped his trousers that he would become stuff of legend in an anime debate forum...?



Lol  

I personally find this sickly funny...'>.>...yeah.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm glad he died. I hope the other men explode.


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

I think Carlos Mencia did a skit on this. -laughs-


----------



## Capacity (Mar 30, 2007)

that is wrong in so many ways  whoever came up with that sort of thing is a sick mofo


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 30, 2007)

huh....


----------



## Tatsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

bwahahaha XD...its sick but its funny...

america eh? the land where anything can happen o.o


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 30, 2007)

Um ow thats a crappy way to die.., but he was asking for it 

gross. . .


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 30, 2007)

This thread back from the dead again eh?


----------



## Kayo (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah wtf? anyway, this must have been the best death evah


----------



## Cuivreries (Mar 30, 2007)

_Yeah, that'll happen._


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay I just wanna ask, are any members here attracted to animals? I just dont get it?


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 30, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Okay I just wanna ask, are any members here attracted to animals? I just dont get it?



I'm attracted to the one in your sig. It's pure cat loli.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 30, 2007)

OMG ish thish tread agin
Let it die already.


----------



## Setever (Mar 30, 2007)

haha. That's somewhat hilarious, yet sad.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 1, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Okay I just wanna ask, are any members here attracted to animals? I just dont get it?



Nah. We're all normal here unlike the guy who got ass-punked by a horse


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Apr 1, 2007)

pervy_hermit said:


> Nah. We're all normal here unlike the guy who got ass-punked by a horse



We're also not masochistic enough to let a horse penetrate us with his giant wang.


----------



## B (Apr 1, 2007)

I love how you people are still bumping this shit


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 1, 2007)

It frightens me somewhat seeing the morbid fascination people have for this thread...


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow.....I am speechless. O_o Only a sick fool would have sex with a horse.....:S


----------



## Death-T (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL I beleive the 2nd Queen of England died fucking a horse didn't she ? Unless I've been told wrong. >_<


----------



## L (Apr 2, 2007)

"What goes around comes around" ] 

KARMA FOR THE WIN!!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2007)

I heard about this...best death ever!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 2, 2007)

Lady Tsukiyomi said:


> Wow.....I am speechless. O_o Only a sick fool would have sex with a horse.....:S



Now you know that such a person existed. The fool is an example of extreme perversion I must say.


----------



## CurvingEdge (Apr 2, 2007)

i think he might of deserved it


----------



## KFC (Apr 2, 2007)

B said:


> Police were still reviewing the recordings to determine the range of activities, according to the commander.



My ass they are... you know they are just watching!!


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Apr 2, 2007)

that guy was sick.


----------



## Homura (Apr 2, 2007)

(...) Sex with horses...you would have thought the guy would already find that a bad idea in the first place.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Apr 2, 2007)

That's just disgusting...poor popos. They have to watch the vids. *cringes*


----------



## naruto_sky (Apr 2, 2007)

ooookk thats really sick


----------



## Auraya (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats wrong on so many levels.


----------



## EXhack (Apr 2, 2007)

This is old...


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 2, 2007)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum...


----------



## Casyle (Apr 5, 2007)

*Ehmm*

Incase nobody has posted it, maybe that's this case... Or another one...

This extinct website displayed a picture of a man being anally penetrated by a large stallion (with an approximately 24-inch long phallus). In the video the horse was restrained to prevent the whole phallus being inserted. However, the horse managed to overcome the restraints, and the man was pushed forward, simply by the pressure of the phallus. This content is therefore illegal in most US states (but not all). 

This website actually displayed the video known as 'mrhands.jpg'. The man being penetrated was Kenneth Pinyan, a high profile engineer for Boeing. He did not sustain fatal damage during the making of the video, but later on that night. He initially refused to go to hospital due to not wanting to ruin his reputation. In the end he died from blood loss and sepsis secondary to colonic rupture. The authorities became involved, and the only person who was fined was the cameraman, for $300, for trespassing. This is because the act itself is not illegal in Washington State, US, (bestiality is not illegal there). What appears to be Mr Hands' Yahoo Profile is still up (but not updated since 2004, increasing the validity of the site). It contains full frontal male nudity and can be found here. It is notable that one of the things he likes is listed as 'horses'.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2007)

The bastard got what he deserved.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my...Everytime I come to here to find some articles to read, I always end up reading the wierdest ones. LOL Screwing a HORSE? Jeez. People are so desperate, go get your sell a prostitude instead. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2007)

I've heard of cases like this before and every time I do I can't help but just say what the hell is wrong with these people, and then I simply laugh cause it's such a screwed up way to end your life.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 5, 2007)

"It's something unpredictable
but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life."
(they played this at his funeral)



I believe the movie Zoo was about this case. I've never seen it, but it sounds right from the plot description.


----------



## xpeed (Apr 5, 2007)

Guess he thought it was good training in case he goes to prison.


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

Ew... Don't wanna think about it. -.-


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 5, 2007)

It looks like bestiality is back in style. That must have been some hot action if the horse killed him after they got done.


----------



## MasterFreinz (Apr 5, 2007)

How bizarre. He must have known something like this was going to happen..


----------



## Kyuubi1234 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thats just nastey a guy having relations with animals. I thinks that its really messed up.


----------



## The Internet (Apr 5, 2007)

"I'm gunna let a horse stick a 24 inch cock up my ass hole, breaching past my colon and other insides!"


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 5, 2007)

^


----------



## Zhongda (Apr 5, 2007)

lol, i thought he would be the butch


----------



## Echo (Apr 5, 2007)

So very wrong....


----------



## Kanae (Apr 5, 2007)

Man.. this is sick  what are people up to this days? 
And regardless to the consequences... -.-


----------



## .:)REIRA(:. (Apr 6, 2007)

Second to pedophilia, bestiality is the most disgusting thing anyone can do...*shudders*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2007)

Akat B said:


> Second to pedophilia, bestiality is the most disgusting thing anyone can do...*shudders*



Um Necrophilia? I'd take fucking a live kid as normal over a dead person any day...


----------



## .:)REIRA(:. (Apr 6, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> Um Necrophilia? I'd take fucking a live kid as normal over a dead person any day...



Aww...EWWWW I forgot about that one....sick.....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2007)

Akat B said:


> Aww...EWWWW I forgot about that one....sick.....




I found a whole site on it, even how they do some things to the bodies. So yeah its pretty bad.


----------



## .:)REIRA(:. (Apr 6, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> I found a whole site on it, even how they do some things to the bodies. So yeah its pretty bad.



 umm....wow....*pukes*....I dunno how anyone can be aroused by a friggin corpse.....O_o


----------



## Youma (Apr 7, 2007)

lol ... hate to say it but he probably deserved it


----------



## DeathWorks (Apr 7, 2007)

damn....hey at least that person left the world happy ..roflmao.........


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

I love living in washington

nice to know this place was within a short drive of me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2007)

XDDDDDDDDDDDD


> "Unfortunately, these people were very diligent in filming their activities," Sortland said of a viewing task detectives have found unpleasant.


This part as well made me lol.


----------



## Sands (Apr 7, 2007)

O_o i didn't think that was physically possible
the man has something wrong with his head


----------



## perroloco (Apr 7, 2007)

That´s what happens when you don´t use a condom... Well, not exactly---
 That´s what happens when you do something that´s anti-natural...


----------



## Even (Apr 7, 2007)

he had it comin.....


----------



## meatballs2007 (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't remember how or where, but I had the unfortunate chance to see a guy get a horse cock up his ass, and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Apr 7, 2007)

That is some fucked up shit, horse shit and it smells too :/

EDIT

The phun is killing me.


----------



## stardust (Apr 7, 2007)

Well... that's a nice way to go. O_O


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Apr 7, 2007)

I came buckets.


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 7, 2007)

This is straight up disgusting. I mean out of all of the animals out there who would fuck a horse?


----------



## Chevaux (Apr 7, 2007)

> The animals kept at the farm included ponies, horses, *goats*, sheep and dogs, according to the police commander.



who wants to have sex w/ a goat???


----------



## Yellow (Apr 8, 2007)

BigBelly? said:


> lol, so the detectives had to watch all the tapes?



Detective:*To himself*Oh God this shit is making me hard. I hope none noticed.
Chief:Hey Johnson come my office and report your findings.
Detectivemm.... I haven't finished reviewing the evidence sir. *To Himself* Think about Baseball, think about baseball.


----------



## Namicho (Apr 8, 2007)

-no comment-


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 8, 2007)

Chevaux said:


> who wants to have sex w/ a goat???



:rofl

I like how you picked out goats specifically out of that list of animals as if the rest were understandable - but _goats?!_


----------



## Pein (Apr 8, 2007)

who keeps this thread alive


----------



## Cair (Apr 8, 2007)

What...the hell...Who would be weird enough to have sex with a horse?! That's downright disgusting. Jesus...


----------



## Yellow (Apr 8, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> who keeps this thread alive



He keeps this thread alive and he can do the same for you.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Apr 8, 2007)

First a porcupine, and now a horse?!?!?!?


----------



## Yasashiku (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't understand this... did he die from the horses penis going in too far and rupture organs, or was it from the horse crushing him? Please explain, k thnx.


----------



## Casyle (Apr 9, 2007)

ANBU Shishiza said:


> I don't understand this... did he die from the horses penis going in too far and rupture organs, or was it from the horse crushing him? Please explain, k thnx.



The horses 24 inch wang ruptured his colon, causing septic poisoning.  Ya know, releasing nastiness that shouldn't be released into the body.


----------



## illusion (Apr 9, 2007)

I guess this answers that age old question.

Size does matter. =|


----------



## Besh Boa (Apr 9, 2007)

Casyle said:


> The horses 24 inch wang ruptured his colon, causing septic poisoning.  Ya know, releasing nastiness that shouldn't be released into the body.



Holy shit, he was poisoned by horse organs? He had it coming..beastiality is a no-no.


----------



## Dreadfather Sithis (Apr 11, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> He keeps this thread alive and he can do the same for you.



-Trembles- Hes looking at the lamb like he 'Wannnnnts it.'


----------

